# Uneven Balance in Stirrups



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Are your hips and shoulders straight (perpendicular to the horse) and level when doing straight work? Have someone take a video of you walking / trotting directly to and away from the camera, then have a look. 

You may have a tendency to drop a shoulder or hip. If it was me, I would do lots of work without stirrups to find my balance and seat.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Have someone on the ground observe you regarding the following:

Are your seat bones equidistant from the horse's spine and level with one another when the horse is standing squarely?

If your hips are level, are your shoulders also level and equidistant from the corresponding hip?

When the horse begins to move, does your body remain in relative position except for following the movements of your horse?

Try to relax and let your body be pulled down naturally by gravity rather than trying to hold on to the horse with your legs, push on the stirrups, push your heels down, etc. 

Finally, check your saddle to make sure the tree is not twisted. The saddle should also be sitting evenly on the horse.

Practicing good posture off the horse can, also, aid in improving posture when riding. People who lean on arm rests when sitting often lean when riding. People you stand with one hip out to the side and dropped tend to ride with one hip lower than the other.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

This is an interesting question to me since I'm noticeably stiffer on my right and tend to unintentionally put more weight on my left side. As long as I focus I can correct this, but it's physically tough because of old injuries on my right side (meniscus in knee torn and retorn twice, broken ankle 4 years ago with weight bearing issues still, resuling stiffness and muscle issues in hip and thigh because of these, etc.) My mare is very forgiving, but subbing to hear more tips along with OP. Adjusting my stirrups to different holes seems to help?


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

You need to go see an osteo, bowen therepist, physio, some form of body worker. somethings out of alignment.


----------



## kelseylane (Mar 27, 2015)

There is a book called 50 5 minute fixes that I love. 

As other people have said, the problem may not just be the weight in your stirrups. Video, or get a trainer to help you determine exactly what's going on. You would be surprised how one part of the body effects another! 

For me, I put more weight in my left stirrup because my right side is stronger. Sounds counterintuitive, however it is because my muscles have an easier time contracting! You may want to drop only one (the outside stirrup) at a time particularly during the posting trot. This is especially effective during a lunge lesson. (Not my favorite thing to do, but effective from personal experience!) 
If you are actually "crunching" on one side, you may want to get a cheap back brace and turn it to that side to encourage you to stretch tall thru your rib cage.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Prinella said:


> You need to go see an osteo, bowen therepist, physio, some form of body worker. somethings out of alignment.


Possibly, but not necessarily. I think that's a bit extreme without more information. Just because the OPs balance appears to be out, doesn't absolutely mean that something is out of alignment. It could just be a habit formed and not yet corrected.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Flexible heels down is just an indicator of a deep seat. People with a deep, secure seat will sometimes jump high or ride rough and move the whole leg around.
Work without stirrups and train your balance using steps in your house. Do plies, rising and falling, and develop your balance by standing one step at a time.


----------

